# Year round Squatters in Atlantic Canada ,



## Rogue (Mar 3, 2011)

Just wondering any year round squattin from or in Atlantic Canada on here I know theres a Few in Halifax and Charlottetown , If any of you read this from P.E.I., N.B, N.S/C.B., N.F.L.D., let me know or anyone coming threw in the spring.

:arrgh:


----------



## exstinksean (Mar 4, 2011)

im sure halifax will start filling up with travellers as soon as the weather gets nice...


----------



## steelcitybrew (Mar 4, 2011)

Im headed to halifax by the end of march, ill get a hold of you when I get there

take it easy


----------



## cricketonthemove (Mar 4, 2011)

steelcitybrew said:


> Im headed to halifax by the end of march, ill get a hold of you when I get there
> 
> take it easy


 
I'll be with him. My old man lives in Mermaid, just out side of Charlottetown. Plannin on visiting him a bit so should grab some beers while we're around.


----------

